# Silicone vs. Water based foundation FYI. :)



## Baberanza (Jan 25, 2013)

So somewhere on the site some people were talking about wearing silicone based primer with silicone based foundation, and water based primer with water based foundation. &amp; I lost the thread but am continuously thinking of those statements. I also didn't know how to tell the difference between the two, so here is a general statement I stole from a Yahoo Answer post!

Quote: Silcone-based foundations are exactly that; they're foundations that use silicone as their primary ingredients.If you didn't know already, the ingredient list for anything -- food, cosmetics, medicine, supplements, etc -- the ingredients are listed in order from most quantity to least quantity. So, for instance, if you see "Aqua" listed as the first ingredient, that means that water is used the most. If you see a silicone ingredient or ingredients listed afterwards or near the begining of the list, then it's most likely a silicone-based product. However, if you see something like 'Aqua' first, but then the first silicone ingredient you see is at the middle of the list or if it's nonexistent, then it's most likely water-based.An ingredient list for a silicone-based foundation (in this case, MAKEUP FOR EVER HD Invisible Cover Foundation) would look something like this: Aqua, Cyclopentasiloxane, Neopentyl Glycol Diethylhexanoate, Mica, talc, PEG-10 Dimenthicone, Biosaccharide Gum-1, Phenyl, Trimethicone, Sodium Chloride, Lauroyl Lysine, Dimenthicone Crosspolymer, Glyceryl Caprylate, Methylpropanediol, Butylene Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Chlorphenesin, Disteardimonium Hectorite, Sodium Myristoyl Glutamate, Cyclohexacyloxane, Methylisothiazolinone, Sorbitan Sesquileate, Silver Oxide, Propylene, Carbonate, Parfum (fragrance), Methylparaben, Fagus Sylvatica Extract (Fagus Sylvatica Bud Extract), Hydrolyzed Yeast Protein, [+/- CI 77891 )titanium Dioxide), CI 77491 (Iron Oxides), CI 77499 (Iron Oxides). Many cosmetic products, regardless of the brand, generally have some form of silicone (silica, dimethicone, cyclopentasiloxane, trimethylsiloxysilicate -- basically look for anything with '-cone,' '-siloxane,' '-silicate,' '-silicone,' etc in it) in them, so it's hard to just point out one product name or even company name. The reason why silicone and its various forms are incorporated into cosmetics is because they fill in pores and fine lines. Even so, it lets your skin 'breathe' and makes for a flawless complexion. They also make the application process smoother as well. Foundations with 'high definition' or HD, or with 'photo finish' in their titles will tend to be heavily silicone-based and will feel 'heavy.' Companies like MAC, Smashbox, and Makeup For Ever (and a lot of others) will usually have silicone-based foundations.As previously stated, silicone and its various forms are used in cosmetics because it fills in pores and fine lines and that it makes the application process smoother. However, the downside is that, since it fills in pores, some people will experience a severe breakout after removing their makeup. While there are other allergens out there (like talc and fragrance in cosmetics), keep this in mind, especially since you said that you have sensitive skin. Sorry if this is a lengthy response, so I guess I'll wrap it up will foundation reccommendations. Brands like Clinique and Cover FX are known for being good for sensitive skin. While their foundations have silicone in them, the brand is allergy tested and 100% fragrance free. Or, if you're skeptical about silicone-based foundations, try a water-based foundations; they will have little, if not no silicone in them. Another alternative is powder foundation, or better yet, mineral makeup. Again, sorry for the length, but I hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just an FYI for anyone (like me) who didn't know!


----------



## Mss T (Jan 25, 2013)

Cool. Its very important to read labels. Thanks for posting.


----------



## satojoko (Jan 25, 2013)

Some of the info is correct, other parts of it are not. For example, the claim that mineral makeups contain silica is incorrect. There are many mineral makeups, especially ones with fuller coverage, that do not use this ingredient. Mineral makeups are also *not* generally just pigments. They are made primarily manufactured from titanium dioxide, zinc oxide, etc. The actual pigments that give the product its coloring make up a very small part of the ingredients.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some of the info is correct, other parts of it are not. For example, the claim that mineral makeups contain silica is incorrect. There are many mineral makeups, especially ones with fuller coverage, that do not use this ingredient. Mineral makeups are also *not* generally just pigments. They are made primarily manufactured from titanium dioxide, zinc oxide, etc. The actual pigments that give the product its coloring make up a very small part of the ingredients.


 I edited the quote to 'x' out the part you said is incorrect. I actually skimmed over that (oops) because I had gotten the info I needed. Thanks for informing me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Jan 25, 2013)

I just look at what I wrote and see I totally screwed up what I was typing as well....bloody iPhone  Anyways, you're welcome &amp; not a problem  It's important to understand what we're putting in our faces &amp; the negative as well as positive effects these ingredients can have on our skin. Something I forgot to mention about mineral foundations: silica is often in lighter coverage products. Silica spheres more or less glide over the skin, causing the base ingredients in the foundation to not adhere to the skin quite so much and applying less opaquely. Mineral foundations without silica in them generally adhere to the skin better and apply more opaquely. One other thing many people are not aware of are that SILICA and SILICONES are not even remotely the same ingredient. In addition, silica can be plant based or mineral based - meaning one is extracted from plants and is water soluble and the other is extracted from the earth and not water soluble. .


----------



## diana16 (Jan 26, 2013)

I remember reading about this when Ipsy sent out the Mirabella primer and everyone started talking about only using it with silicone based foundations. I didn't know how to tell the difference so thanks for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember reading about this when Ipsy sent out the Mirabella primer and everyone started talking about only using it with silicone based foundations. I didn't know how to tell the difference so thanks for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't know how to tell the difference either and so I googled it, lol which still was hard to find an answer. I was telling a coworker about it and realized I didn't have all the info needed to finish the convo. you're welcome, I had a feeling I wasn't the only one out there wondering! lol


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just look at what I wrote and see I totally screwed up what I was typing as well....bloody iPhone
> 
> Anyways, you're welcome &amp; not a problem  It's important to understand what we're putting in our faces &amp; the negative as well as positive effects these ingredients can have on our skin.
> ...


 No problem, just glad someone could also give insight in addition to google. lol!


----------

